# InLine Dehumdifers



## rackit (Aug 8, 2011)

Living in Fl. we have a little humidy.....well maybe a lot. When I steped out the door at 6 AM before I got to the car my shirt was already wet. I have thought about putting a dehumidifer in the air handler in my attic to reduce the humidity level and raise the thermostat a degree or two and "save some money" and make it more comfortable in the house.
What experence have you guys had? What about those that thought about it and did not.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 9, 2011)

I do not understand, someone is trying to sell you an inline Dehumidifier for the humidity in the summertime?
Hmmmm, the perfect scam.....
Just so you know, an a/c unit first removes all the "humidity" in the air even before it can think about cooloing the air. To keep it simple,  It removes what we call "latent" heat trapped in the water vapor in the air of the home first.

So,.... you already have a dehumidifier.


----------



## rackit (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I guess you just have to live here to enjoy the humidity, I have run a portable unit in the past few years and have found that you can turn your thermostat up 1 or 2 degrees. No one has tried to sell me one It seems that a in line unit would be more effecent, quieter and more efffective as it works with the whole house and not just the room its placed in.:2cents:
Thoughts


----------

